# Are Superworms are dangerous?



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello all, This question has entered my mind a lot. Are Superworms dangerous to feed to a hedgehog? 

I have read a forum about this, but never really got a good answer. Will the superworm bite the hedgehog's stomach / throat and leave the hedgehog to bleed to death? I know that a superworm bite can actually cause a teeny bit of pain to a human, and I'm sure if the hedgehog also got bit, that, it would hurt pretty bad. Some people say that a few bites and the superworm is dead, well a lot of my hogs don't chew them fully and they are still alive. Also, if giving a superworm to a hedgehog isn't dangerous, is it too risky?

Thanks, any help is appreciated!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Superworms cannot chew through your hedgehog's stomach or throat. That's a myth. ^^


----------

